# Total Archery Challenge



## EricMc (Aug 22, 2018)

Has anybody been to the TAC Boyne Mountain how was the experience worth going?


----------



## EricMc (Aug 22, 2018)

OR ANY of the others


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

michigan doesnt have the topography that makes the other TAC shoots spectacular. but its still a good time.

youll be doing some miles, so strap on your best boots and bring a pack of some sort with a snack or two and some water. or at least something to put water in, they have stations. as long as the weather aligns (it has the past two years) the time of year is perfect. friday and sunday are pretty much a ghost town. saturday is the busy day. if you have a big group be sure to get everyone to register early so you can shoot together.

as for the shooting? thats a bit subjective. depending on your shooting ability you could shoot a single arrow all 3 days, or you could go through a dozen on a single course. there are 4 courses with different max yardages. if you cant reach out to that max, its a fun shoot, you can walk in to what you are comfortable. but keep in mind they will trend towards the max yardage for a given course (120-130ish is what i recall last year).

just be honest with your shooting ability and what you think is an ethical shot, and youll have fun. last year they had us shooting through brush and crap to make things harder. it was frustrating, because you know there will be guys out in the woods like, "remember that time you hit that 78 yard shot at that elk through the brush? just send it." my arrows cost too much to pay to destroy them. side note, by day 2 i think enough people had complained and most of that crap was cleaned up.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

It was a lot of fun. The courses were challenging and offered shots out past 70 yards. I think there was a Goat at 90 too. It's not going to be the steep technical terrain like the shoots out west, but there is some good uphill/downhill/sidehill shots. My brother and I got out early each day to get ahead of the crowd, and didn't have to wait at a single target on Friday and Saturday. Bring good boots, and if you sweat a lot, cotton underwear is NOT a good idea. You'll cover some ground.


----------



## Rgerber (Jan 12, 2016)

I went to one in Idaho and Montana. They were great, very organized, challenging shots and a good workout. They had many realistic shots and were a great tune up for archery season.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2016)

I have been to Boyne mountain twice now and it's awesome. They run 3 courses, ones a fairly fun and semi-challenging course but the shots are not really any harder than any clubs 3D course. The other 2 are a different story. you will need hiking boots and a backpack for food and water. These courses do have some very long and very challenging shots however they are not overly complicated. The real challeng is making a 93 yard shot on a elk target after hoofing it up the side of a ski hill in the heat and then forcing yourself to calm down,focus and execute. I personally loved the shoot. Its an awesome way to truly test your skill in a fun way. The only change i recomend it to go and get some cheaper arrows. I usually buy some cheaper $50 a dozen arrows off lancaster. I dont lose more than 3 or 4 on a course but id rather lose a cheap arow with a cheap feild point to than lose my setup hunting or target arrows. I also will say DO NOT TAKE A TARGET BOW. seriously i had to watchmany people bring fully set up open class 3d bows and full sized target bows only to see them have to lug it around everwhere.


----------



## moosetridamus (Dec 19, 2018)

*I'm registered for the one in San Antonio, so hopefully thats nice. Hopefully they open one is Colorado, i heard they were scouting Copper Mountain in Colorado, which would be epic. Everyone can stay at my house and save in hotel expense haha*


----------



## mmukav (Sep 5, 2011)

I went to 7 Springs, Pa. with my daughter last year and we had a blast! Well organized, fun to shoot. My biggest complaint is the targets were quite used and some of them pretty ratty. Good time though, definitely worth it!


----------



## huntingpastorWY (Dec 30, 2018)

Im planning to go to the TAC in LEAD, SD this June. Anyone know about how the accommodations are? can you camp? what about bringing a dog?


----------



## Ozzwald782 (Mar 19, 2018)

I had a few buddies go to the tac in SD, they used vacation rental by owners, I think is vrob online, we also used it in Michigan this past summer. We paid 125 a night for 4 guys and had a house with everything you need


----------

